# SG Guitar Editor



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!!

SC Guitar Editor

Montag added an SG option to the SC guitar editor page!

Son, I am excite!


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 18, 2011)

yeeessss

NOOOO Firefox 6 hates the site now


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 18, 2011)

OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD.

Expect LOTS from me soon.


----------



## espman (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Miek (Aug 18, 2011)

keepin it real


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)

Keepin' it fr00t


----------



## espman (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)

Dull, I know, but I totally would:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it just me, or is there no way to get rid of that little bit of pickguard by the neck?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 18, 2011)

My first 3:

A gold-top, always wanted to see this on an SG:






A flamed-koa custom-shop wonder:






And, what I imagine to be an old early-70s SG Standard that some idiot must have fucked about with in the mid 80s, complete with lacquer checking, mix and match knobs, mini-switch and 5-way for all the ill-conceived active electronics that must have seemed like a great idea at the time, an EMG at the bridge and badly-installed DiMarzio Super Distortion in the mid position, with only the neck pickup remaining original (but having some wear from gig abuse), some larger non-original tuners. and to complete the package, a tasteless aftermarket Floyd:


----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 18, 2011)

yes [/ATTACH]


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Necky379 (Aug 18, 2011)

how did yousave that? i'd like to show the one i made


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)

Necky379 said:


> how did yousave that? i'd like to show the one i made


 
Print screen, paste to paint, crop it, save, upload to a photo hosting site, post tags here.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 18, 2011)

I dunno. I like it. Thought it's out of the ordinary. I'd love this thing as a custom guitar.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)

I should email him and let him know about that little bit of pickguard, and that even non-locking trems seem to automatically come with a locking nut.

EDIT: Email sent. I also let him know that when choosing the "heavy aging" option on the headstock, a splotch of aging streaks appears beneath his "Contacts" button. Easy enough to crop out, but still.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat ziricote...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 18, 2011)

Want


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 18, 2011)

You know Tim, I was actually going to try and do something productive with my evening, but you just had to post this.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 18, 2011)

Figured mahogany ftw


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 18, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> You know Tim, I was actually going to try and do something productive with my evening, but you just had to post this.



I was about to say the same.
NNNNNNNNNGGGGGHHHHHH SG GAS is through the roof now.


----------



## gunch (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Miek (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting for one I think is cooler than mine. Step it up, brothers.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 18, 2011)

^That's everything I love and more... all in one...


----------



## -42- (Aug 18, 2011)

This is way too much fun.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 18, 2011)

I was waiting for something like this to pop up!






DO WANT. In a seven string.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## IB-studjent- (Aug 18, 2011)

This isn't an sg but God damn that thing is sexy


----------



## Nile (Aug 18, 2011)

This man needs to make one for V's and ESP Star shaped bodies in 7 string options.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 18, 2011)

^ Love the pink one.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

An SG LP, because why not. It was originally a replacement for the LP, after all.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

A little more straightforward/traditional than my others. Just a few slight control changes and a nice top.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 19, 2011)

80s FTW!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Flamed Koa


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Aug 19, 2011)

Figured Mahogany and Koa Beauty


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice, he responded to my email and fixed the vintage trem/locking nut and headstock aging glitches. Hopefully next he'll had a "none" option for the cover plate.

Oh, and he bemoaned the fact that nobody ever donates, so um... if you got the scratch to spare, I guess...


Anyways, taking advantage of the trem option:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 19, 2011)

silverabyss said:


>


 
SG565?

I like!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

Inspired in part by the ESP Aoi (The Gazette) siggie.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beat to shit!


----------



## xeL (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm gassing myself now


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 19, 2011)

Someone had to do it, right ?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh how I want a swirled SG.

EDIT-Why did the quality on that one turn out like crap?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 19, 2011)

OHH MY GOD YESSS

needs tele's now


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 19, 2011)

I just want an SG Z


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 19, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Oh how I want a swirled SG.
> 
> EDIT-Why did the quality on that one turn out like crap?



Save as PNG when you paste in Paint.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 19, 2011)

YES! Finally a quality SG editor! Montag needs and ES, Explorer or Flying V editor.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 19, 2011)

Big pickguard doesn't work with P90 in the neck 

EDIT: Just realized you can drag them shits.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 19, 2011)

View attachment 21643

Yeah i know i have no life


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

Swirled SG, huh? Good idea, duderpants.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay... This is a random, semi-related question. When they say single cut or unicut does that literally mean that the body is made of one piece of wood?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Okay... This is a random, semi-related question. When they say single cut or unicut does that literally mean that the body is made of one piece of wood?


 
It means it only has one cutaway. It's a generic way to refer to the LP shape.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> It means it only has one cutaway. It's a generic way to refer to the LP shape.


 
Oooooooh! Well alrighty. I guess that makes sense too. 

And yea I did notice that every time I see single cut written somewhere there's an LP shaped guitar, but I never made that particular connection. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dopey Trout (Aug 19, 2011)

My mongrel. Good god I would play the crap out of that thing


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 19, 2011)

@dopey's: wow as much as that includes everything I hate about typical SG's / guitars in this vein that shit is awesome for no good reason.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## -42- (Aug 19, 2011)

This thread makes me proud to own an SG.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd never spec a custom out like this, but if I saw it in a pawn shop you'd have to pay me more than its price to get me to leave without it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 19, 2011)

-42- said:


> This thread makes me proud to own an SG.


 
And it's making me even more impatient to have the money to build my baritone SG Telecaster.


----------



## Miek (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 20, 2011)

Would.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Bekanor (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 20, 2011)

If Chuck Schuldiner played SGs:






Everything that could be flamed maple, was... and everything else was gold:






And, a hacked-up and ruined early-60s SG Junior, the victim of an uncaring punk:


----------



## Miek (Aug 20, 2011)

Tried to do my LPR as an SG (I know it already exists irl) but it doesn't quite work.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


>



Pimptastic!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know if you'd ever guess, but I like single-pickup stuff.


----------



## Miek (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh god that blue


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 21, 2011)

Miek said:


> Oh god that blue



Yeah. There are flame graphics on it too, in a slightly different colour. You can just see them if you look hard enough.

I have a real fetish for the flamed-top-with-black-grain-filler option as well


----------



## MFB (Aug 21, 2011)

My two ideal SGs, one with a slight variation


----------



## robotsatemygma (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea this isn't helping me on the Gibson gas. GOSH DARN IT!


----------



## neozeke (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmmmmmm thinking about building a Warmoth tele/SG tempted to go with the SG now ;P


----------



## xenofife (Aug 24, 2011)

these are some freaking goood sgs


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried to make a classy amberburst with a bit of a vintage high-end vibe.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what would happen if a hair metal dude got his hands on an SG.


----------



## durangokid (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahhh, i still want an sg!


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone of these is frakkin sweet. If Gibson stumbled upon this and actually made a few of them...


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 24, 2011)

I can finally participate.


----------



## Augury (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 24, 2011)

We NEED a Montag Flying V Editor.


----------



## Miek (Aug 24, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> We NEED a Montag Flying V Editor.



Very much so. I dream of a goldburst and silverburst set of twins.


----------



## serazac25 (Aug 24, 2011)

something about blackquilt and blackflame with white finish...and DEATH TO PICKUP RINGS!


----------



## Augury (Aug 25, 2011)

serazac25 said:


> DEATH TO PICKUP RINGS!



THIS


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh this is too much fun, i can make an SG I'd actually like.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


 God I want that


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 27, 2011)

A couple of indie kid wet dreams:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, the last few times I've found myself dicking around with this generator it's been more to see what an SG that already exists would look like with some aftermarket part swaps, as opposed to making a balls-to-the-wall custom like the last few I've posted . 

To that end, I was browsing Gibsons to see what their most affordable models are (to point out to another "GIBSONS ARE SOOO EXPENSIVE AMIRITE" e-tard), which reminded me of that recent new run of Melody Makers. I decided to see what I could do with an SG, because why not?

The starting point:







Swap out the acrylic button tuners for some chromes, the black bell knob for a Fender amp knob, the 491T for an aged nickel BKP Black Dog, the acrylic nut for graphite, and do some hand-aging on the body and headstock.

The finished product:






EDIT: Version 2, now with less aging and a white open-coil HB, because the covered one would probably involve widening the hole, and potentially a bit of body routing. I also remembered to take the white border off of the truss rod cover this time.






Now tell me that doesn't look like it'd be fun as hell to rock out on. The guitar's only $540 to start with, so that plus the added cost of the mods and you're getting a rock beast for ~$700 (EDIT: Priced it out to $781 plus tax & shipping).


WAT THINK, SSO


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 5, 2011)

BROWNBURSTBUMP


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 5, 2011)

GREEEEEEEEEEEEN!






And one based on a swamp-ash Strat:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 5, 2011)

MOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAR GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Zugster (Nov 6, 2011)

'61 reissue w/BKP rebell yells, tonepros locking brige & tail, tonepros locking tuners


----------



## Force (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive seen what has be said about saving what you do in this editor, but it don't work.

Simply for the simpleton please, how's it done??????????????


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 6, 2011)

its pretty simple. press "print screen" then open up paint and right click and press "paste" then save it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2011)

If only... 









Thrashmanzac said:


> its pretty simple. press "print screen" then open up paint and right click and press "paste" then save it



I'll one-up you. 

Free screenshot software - LightShot

It takes over your default print screen software. You can manually drag over what you want to save and it lets you upload it online or save it to your computer.


----------



## 27duuude (Nov 6, 2011)

Zugster said:


> '61 reissue w/BKP rebell yells, tonepros locking brige & tail, tonepros locking tuners



ZOMG! How'd you do that with the editor?!


----------



## Zugster (Nov 6, 2011)

27duuude said:


> ZOMG! How'd you do that with the editor?!


 
I guess you could say I missed the point of the thread.


----------



## Force (Nov 7, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> its pretty simple. press "print screen" then open up paint and right click and press "paste" then save it



Clearly i'm missing software, I don't have a 'print screen' option come up.

Guess i'll have to do without


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 7, 2011)

do you not have a button that says "prnt scrn" of something similar? not an option, an actually button on the keyboard


----------



## Cisco Jr (Nov 7, 2011)

somehow this looks awkward.... but - interesting....


----------



## the unbearable (Nov 13, 2011)

do love. all of them.... i love my made-for-gibson knockoff except for that godawful jr. bridge...


----------



## CapinCripes (Nov 13, 2011)

I like.


----------



## Kamin (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmm, I don't like SGs much, but I would tote this guy around:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 23, 2011)

BUMP this too, for the same reasons.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 23, 2011)

Iono. Somethin'.


----------



## Throat Hole (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Arkhanum (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## The Norsemen (Dec 25, 2011)

I dont like SG's or 6ers but I'd play this.

As much as I'd be inclined to do this on a SC this is the SG thread lol.
The rose theme would certainly make alot of people look twice in the band I'm in.

H-S-H layout, 1 vol. and a 5 way to fit the configuration.
I like the bobbin color with the body color. Looks put together to me.

Edit: Damn didn't see the one posted above had same body colors.
Great minds I guess.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 26, 2011)

Nnnnnghghgh. Pretty sure a pant tent was pitched when I created this one....I call is the SG Rose, where SG = Solid Gold.






Also, possibly the sexiest guitar ever:


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 28, 2011)

Dear Gibson,


If you make this, I WILL buy it. Like... yesterday.



Tim.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 7, 2012)

hurr durr, wrong thread.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 8, 2012)

Two slightly different renditions of the same thing:


----------



## SeductionS (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 8, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Dear Gibson,
> 
> 
> If you make this, I WILL buy it. Like... yesterday.
> ...



With just a little work.......


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## LLink2411 (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't believe I missed this thread. I love this thing.


----------



## Rossness (Jan 30, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2012)

Best 2 for last. 






And the one I would do anything for... And I mean anything. 





 
EDIT: I misread the title, I thought it said SC. 
Well... heres an SG I made awhile back.


----------



## georg_f (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 31, 2012)

I swear I had a post on here....
Here a virtual build that I will actually be crafting later this year:




Apart from the logo, it will be exactly a copy of this (hopefully) 
Person who wanted it build didn`t pay up... going on with build anyway.


----------



## Zado (Feb 1, 2012)

something i did back in the day when in the site there was LP only





Still find it pretty gorgeous


Oh btw,some kickass brand should get Jazzhands as new designer


----------



## Outside (Feb 5, 2012)

This is too fucking awesome man lol I will be on tha page and in this thread for hours!


----------



## Miek (Feb 5, 2012)

Miek said:


> keepin it real



This guy has good taste


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 5, 2012)

Bored.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 6, 2012)

John Sykes meets Paul Gilbert.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 6, 2012)

Rossness said:


> [/IMG]



Randy Savage sig?


----------



## DethCaek (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Zugster (Feb 6, 2012)

DethCaek said:


>


 
Nice! I like this one. But I have to say, I check this thread regularly but I haven't seen any fantasy computer generated SG that I like better than my real world mod'd 61 reissue, which I mistakenly posted a few pages ago in this thread.


----------



## Rossness (Feb 10, 2012)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Randy Savage sig?



Ohhhhh yeahhhhhh!


----------



## ONE (Mar 18, 2013)

heres mine


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, ya'll! Stupid question! How do I copy the ones I finish? I can figure out how to save them... I wanna post my creations!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 19, 2013)

Get lightshot. Just search it up on google, dl it, and prt scrn to use it.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 19, 2013)

I had too much fun with this!


----------



## Tordah (Mar 22, 2013)

Really really really really really want this right now!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 2, 2013)

Giving this a well-deserved bump. Had some ideas on the spec your sig thread, so I went and made even more due to renewed interest. 

















(Ignore the McAfee pop-up. Borrowing a shitty computer that has it. )






And this one is heavily based on a White Falcon.






EDIT: I just realized I bumped the SG maker, not the SC maker. F-ck.


----------



## JEngelking (Sep 2, 2013)

I have to admit, I'm really not an SG fan, but I've wanted this for quite some time now.


----------



## Pat_tct (Sep 2, 2013)

i'm not a fan of sg's but this
would be a badass beater live


----------

